# The Dreaded HONEYMOON PHASE



## endlessgrief

The honeymoon phase is more evil than most behaviors in a relationship because it boggles the mind and is extremely manipulative. It shows that your spouse KNOWS how to treat you properly and with love. They just choose not to unless they cross the line and must put on a show of love, presents, compliments, etc. to get you back, to get you to stop being mad at them.

As soon as you open up and start to forget, they inevitably slide back into being a jerk, thus hurting us even more because our hearts are open and we so want to believe that they have changed. 

After years of experience with this crap I now know what to expect and when it will end. But the jerk isn't going to stop being a jerk because THE HONEYMOON PHASE BEHAVIOR WORKS LIKE A CHARM. 

I posted a thread WHEN YOUR ALCOHOLIC HATES YOU which I posted after my alki hubby decimated me to rubble. The next day he was up early and was all smiles and laughter and actually listened and showed interest in me. He even went out and got some expensive sinful canolli's. I knew he was just doing all this to cheer me up and that it would end, and sure as sh*t, it's already gone. TIGGER HAS LEFT THE BUILDING AND HERE COMES OLD BUMMED OUT EEYORE.

I would love to hear some of your stories about what your spouse did for you in the aftermath of treating you like crap. Let's have some chuckles, I am a firm believer that laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## FormerSelf

"Daylight comes and exposes
Saturday's bruises and cold roses."
~ Ryan Adams


----------



## DoF

Dreaded?

You have it ALL wrong

Honeymoon phase is your FRIEND. Use it to your advantage.

Make sure that the person in front of you is fit to be a great partner. If they are not, you should be thankful you found out early and cut the ties.


----------

